# Wainwrights wet food trays feeding amounts!



## e_clark (Mar 2, 2010)

Well I think we have found something my puppy will eat in wainwrights wet food, however I need some guidance on feeding amounts as the guidelines are so broad!

On the back of the puppy packet it says for a small breed dog 5-12kg (he is a toy poodle adult weight 2.5-4kg on average) of age 0-3 months (he is 10 weeks ATM) you should feed them 1/8-1/3 if a tray a day. This is a massive weight and she range though, and it's left me a bit clueless on how much to give him!

Does anyone who has had experience with this food have any suggestions?

Thanks!


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Hi there i feed my puppy wainrights puppy pouches seems to settled best on this, i split 1 pouch between all his meals with little bit kibble in breakfast and lunch time meals yes they are bit confusing


----------



## Maz&Oozy (Mar 29, 2010)

mad double post lol


----------



## Maz&Oozy (Mar 29, 2010)

my lad used to have WainWrights he's now on BARF but id say start him on 1/8 split either in to 2 or 3 depending what you do and see how he does on that and increase as you think he needs, thats what I did with my lad, I also used the matching kibble as training treats and for nibbles if he seemed bit hungry (my lads a piggy lol) I changed him on to it after a week of being hime and he did very well on it, he had the turkey and rice and I still keep a couple of trays just incase I need it.

You might not think it looks much in is bowl but assure you its ok my lad thrived on it and I was going by the recommended amounts.

:thumbup:


----------



## e_clark (Mar 2, 2010)

Well I could do with some further advice on this.

With giving him 1/8th of a tray, he looked starving still, so gradually increased it and atm he's getting 20g 6 times a day (though I will reduce this to 4/5 I think as its difficult to do!). He is by no means starving, but he does still eat a couple of shapes biscuits our older dogs gave and the crumbs they leave etc, but he is finishing his food in one go - should I be giving him more?

So confused about how much to give him :S Don't want him to go hungry, but don't want to make him overweight or anything! Should I just give him as much as he will eat?

Advice greatly received!


----------



## kazschow (Oct 23, 2008)

Maybe feeding the same daily weight, but in 4 larger meals will leave him feeling a bit more satisfied after each feed....


----------



## Maz&Oozy (Mar 29, 2010)

some pup, mine being one would eat as much as he could get, I thought he was hungry but he wasnt he's just a piggy lol..

id give him 1/8th or tiny bit more as he isnt going to be as big as largest weight for his catergory of food divided into 3 meals, morning, lunch and night and maybe a bit of matching kibble at tea time, thats what I did at your pup age and then when he got to 5 months I reduced to 2 meals morning and night but upped it a bit and training treats (kibble) during day, now my lads on BARF but he still has 2 meals a day and a treat small milk Boneo at lunchtime and few kibble as training treats, so tho ive changed the food same principle and all the time since got him he has thrived.

Food is scary when they give a variance on how much to give for a weight/size dog, but the food your feeding is good and he is thriving by sounds of it and as long as you can still feel his ribs then he isnt getting fat


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Have you thought about ringing the Wainwrights helpline. They are very helpful. I rang them loads when Heidi was a pup and on their food.

We got over our blip and now I'm fighting OH who insists she needs to put on some more weight and I know she doesnt :lol:


----------

